# Lo de las chortinas con moros y basura humana es tremendo



## Armero_Álvarez (24 May 2022)

Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?

pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
insultos a los maderos,
todos y cada uno de ellos con coneja blanquita

luego miro alrededor en muchos colegas blancos , miro mi vida, ...y NUNCAFOLLISMO, toda la vida siendo un puto 0 a la izquierda para ellas, 
ya ha aceptado uno que para las tías no existes desde los putos 23 años...y VES ESTO Y TE DERROE


----------



## chad1950 (24 May 2022)

Siento lo mismo. Todavía soy relativamente joven y es triste ver chicas blancas jóvenes con marronegros. 

Sinceramente no comprendo qué les pasa por la cabeza. No veo ningún beneficio al juntarse con algo completamente diferente a ti. 

Sin embargo, no me rindo. Llámame como querais, pero estoy seguro que al menos habrá alguna chica blanca decente ahí afuera para mí. Que le den asco los indeseables al igual que yo y ella y yo podamos estar juntos en paz.


----------



## Jake el perro (24 May 2022)

La culpa es de los padres, ya lo pagarán


----------



## D_M (24 May 2022)

A las tías a esas edades le molan los tíos peligrosos metidos en movidas, son así de gilipollas ellas.


----------



## XRL (24 May 2022)

pues no te queda que tragar...


----------



## ashe (24 May 2022)

Si los padres le diesen una buena ostia no harían lo que hacen, la mujer es lo que es y ahora peor que nunca


----------



## unaburbu (25 May 2022)

Siempre me consoló pensar que las acabarían haciendo un bombo a la mayoría de ellas.


----------



## SolyCalma (25 May 2022)

cuando hay padres de mierda, salen hijos cortos de mente, que llevan a resultados nefastos, eso es asi de toda la vida, el problema es que hay cada vez mas padres de mierda.


O gritos todo el dia o pasotismo, la educación va más alla, la educación es dedicar tiempo, hablar, enseñar y dar ejemplo.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 May 2022)

Son las primeras en abrirse de piernas ante el enemigo. 

Seres ridículos y amorales. Si no fuera por la líbido masculina...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 May 2022)

Fiorella te lo explica claramente


----------



## Squall Leonhart (25 May 2022)

Niños rata feos anormales infollables sebosos virgendoritos estrogenados quedados eternamente en la prepubertad lloriqueando con matutano en las manos y en las venas, porque las crías se van con los moronegros ALFAS.

Normal quereis que se vayan con vosotros despojos que no sois capaces de levantar la mirada del suelo, ni capaces de articular bien palabras, pa hablar de preparacionismo, de gorritos de aluminio, del wow y de memes del enano del kremlin.


Que buena mili en el Sahara hace falta.


----------



## Cens0r (25 May 2022)

Es por la doctrina del multiculturalismo que enseñan en las escuelas. Lo que hay que hacer es desprogramar a los hijos en casa. Una familia operativa puede anular los efectos perniciosos de la escuela pública. Yo con mis críos es lo que voy a hacer. Me la suda que aprueben o suspendan sus asignaturas puesto que el colegio es obligatorio para formar súbditos socialistas acríticos dependientes y adoradores del estado; no para que aprendan nada realmente útil.


----------



## Falcatón (25 May 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Siento lo mismo. Todavía soy relativamente joven y es triste ver chicas blancas jóvenes con marronegros.
> 
> Sinceramente no comprendo qué les pasa por la cabeza. No veo ningún beneficio al juntarse con algo completamente diferente a ti.
> 
> Sin embargo, no me rindo. Llámame como querais, pero estoy seguro que al menos habrá alguna chica blanca decente ahí afuera para mí. Que le den asco los indeseables al igual que yo y ella y yo podamos estar juntos en paz.



Esa "chica blanca decente" o la descubres con 15 años y empezáis a salir como novios o estará ya polifollada cuando la conozcas, aunque sea por blancos. Y lo sabessss...


----------



## Falcatón (25 May 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Siempre me consoló pensar que las acabarían haciendo un bombo a la mayoría de ellas.



Y muchos acabarán casándose con ellas y manteniendo a las larvas de los marronáceos. Es lo que tiene ser un betazo. "Ej ke si me quieres también es hijo mío" y tal.


----------



## angek (25 May 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Siempre me consoló pensar que las acabarían haciendo un bombo a la mayoría de ellas.



Igual a tus hijos no les consuela tanto.


----------



## angek (25 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Niños rata feos anormales infollables sebosos virgendoritos estrogenados quedados eternamente en la prepubertad lloriqueando con matutano en las manos y en las venas, porque las crías se van con los moronegros ALFAS.
> 
> Normal quereis que se vayan con vosotros despojos que no sois capaces de levantar la mirada del suelo, ni capaces de articular bien palabras, pa hablar de preparacionismo, de gorritos de aluminio, del wow y de memes del enano del kremlin.





Cens0r dijo:


> Es por la doctrina del multiculturalismo que enseñan en las escuelas. Lo que hay que hacer es desprogramar a los hijos en casa. Una familia operativa puede anular los efectos perniciosos de la escuela pública. Yo con mis críos es lo que voy a hacer. Me la suda que aprueben o suspendan sus asignaturas puesto que el colegio es obligatorio para formar súbditos socialistas acríticos dependientes y adoradores del estado; no para que aprendan nada realmente útil.



Estas dos posturas son las más populares en el foro. 

Me da que la opinión va por tramo de edad y extracción, pero ¿Cuál escogeríais?

Por mi parte, creo que la realidad es una interesante mezcla de ambas + el típico malotismo atrayente por las chicas cuyas mentes van a rebufo de sus cuerpos.


----------



## rondo (25 May 2022)

Hay mucha zorra traidora,espero que esos mismos moros las revienten


----------



## rondo (25 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Niños rata feos anormales infollables sebosos virgendoritos estrogenados quedados eternamente en la prepubertad lloriqueando con matutano en las manos y en las venas, porque las crías se van con los moronegros ALFAS.
> 
> Normal quereis que se vayan con vosotros despojos que no sois capaces de levantar la mirada del suelo, ni capaces de articular bien palabras, pa hablar de preparacionismo, de gorritos de aluminio, del wow y de memes del enano del kremlin.
> 
> ...



Que pasa maricon que te van los rabos de los moronegros?puto degenerado


----------



## Hellsing (25 May 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo cojones hemos llegado a construir una civilización dependiendo de unos seres tan estúpidos evolutivamente. Es que les pondrías un chimpancé y un premio nobel y se follarían al chimpancé, jodidos receptáculos de semen sin raciocinio.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (25 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Que pasa maricon que te van los rabos de los moronegros?puto degenerado



No es culpa mía que te des por aludido saco de mierda


----------



## CuervoDrogado (25 May 2022)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 May 2022)

cuando mas tias he tenido ha sido en epoca de ser un gentuza y juntarme con gentuza, ibamos a la salida de colegios de estos de niñas y alli andaban todas al rededor como bulanicos.

Sellos de oro, cadenas, ropa sulferilla y amigos gentuza cuasi delincuentes y ha sido la mejor epoca de tias que he vivido, no creo que vuelva a tener nada parecido jamas, la edad tambien ayuda claro.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (25 May 2022)

Bueno ahora vámonos a la realidad cercana vivida y no a vídeos aislados:

-Salgo por la calle y veo a chavales jóvenes blancos autóctonos normales y corrientes o incluso "betas" como los llamáis por aquí cogidos de la mano con chavalas guapas que o son de su nivel, o son guapillas o incluso están buenas de verdad.

-Salgo de noche en plan tranquilo y veo a mi colega blanco, buen chaval y tranquilo que mide 1,71 besándose con una tía a la que le acaban de presentar.

-Todos los de mi grupo de colegas excepto uno o tienen novias de su nivel o han follado y follan con cierta regularidad, y somos un grupo grande. Y de los que tienen novia he visto como a alguno se le han ofrecido tías de cierta calidad siendo chavales normales.

-Este ejemplo estadístico se extiende prácticamente a toda una clase de universidad de forma que yo he podido comprobar (y me incluyo yo también, como no).

-Por cada pava liada con uno de estos he visto a dos blanquitos jóvenes liados con una sudamericana jovencita y con buen cuerpo.
Pero por lo visto si la modita anglocuck o nacionalpagafantas de turno no lo chilla entonces es que no existe.

-Yo mismo siendo un chaval blanco con un cuerpo mediocre he estado (sin pagar me refiero) con chicas que comparativamente estaban más buenas que yo (han sido pocas, pero más bien lo han sido por la falta de cojones que tenía hace años). Y no sólo eso sino que me he permitido rechazar a tías que me han entrado en el instituto porque no me convencían, todo ello siendo un chaval blanco de cuerpo mediocre.

-En garitos y discotecas he visto en muy numerosas ocasiones grupos de inmis que eran un campo de nabos y salían de allí sin una sola tía que les acompañase; de la misma forma que he visto a "alfas" ser rechazados por feas o gordas.

Todo esto demuestra que la realidad no es la fantasía que os creéis, demuestra que vosotros fracasáis por x o por y (motivos que pueden tener solución muy fácil, difícil o no tenerla dependiendo de cada caso) pero os es más cómodo creer que estos payasos son superhombres que os quitan las mujeres cuando la realidad es que muchos acaban sufriendo el efecto liana en carnes propias y si no estuvieran en este país seguiríais igual.
Tened cojones, intentadlo, desintoxicaros de estas soplapolleces derrotistas y montaros un buen entorno; hay muchas razones por los que la panchomoronegrada es repulsiva pero precisamente éste probablemente sea el único de los que comentáis que de verdad sea mentira.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Aaaay Doritero empedernido. Sigue en el League of Virgins. Contemplando esas chortis virtuales para redimir la realidad dolora de tu alrededor. Te has hartado a McRibs eh?


----------



## Saco de papas (25 May 2022)

Luego a todas esas las ves destruidas, enlarvadas, divorcidadas y quejándose con 40 tacos y poniendo copas. Y es ahí cuando te entra la risa.

Todo a su momento chicos, hay para todos y todas. No créais que aquí se libra nadie.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Luego a todas esas las ves destruidas, enlarvadas, divorcidadas y quejándose con 40 tacos y poniendo copas. Y es ahí cuando te entra la risa.
> 
> Todo a su momento chicos, hay para todos y todas. No créais que aquí se libra nadie.



Que va la ves con esos 40 años quejandose de que no hay tios blanquitos decentes que quieran cuidarle a la larva o si sigue estando buena con un retrasado que se la cria.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 May 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que va la ves con esos 40 años quejandose de que no hay tios blanquitos decentes que quieran cuidarle a la larva o si sigue estando buena con un retrasado que se la cria.




Con 40 años no está ya buena casi ninguna, están todas hechas picón.

Salvo honrosas excepciones. Las que eran guapas y las que estaban más buenas, están emparejadas desde hace lustros.

Y las que siguen estando buenas a esas edades pero están solas, o están locas o son más putas que las gallinas, que aprendieron a nadar para follarse a los patos. Pero en ambos casos, destruidas cerebralmente.


----------



## TedKord (25 May 2022)

A mí me la soplan las tías, como homo vivo al margen de ellas, pero también vivo cerca de un instituto y encima en BARNA y lo que dice el OP es totalmente cierto. En el metro, en el instituto, donde sea, es normal ver a un grupo de menas o de lnegros pelo estropajo o tiraflechas y uno a dos niñas blancas españolas, niñas "bien" revoloteando sobre ellos. Personalmente es un comportamiento que me desconcierta tanto como me produce repulsión. ¿Han perdido completamente el norte esas chicas?¿Les gusta ser humilladas, sometidas y rebajadas por la peor escoria de la sociedad? La verdad es que cuando veo esos circos sólo espero que aprendan a las duras la lección. Andar con esa chusma no les traerá nada bueno a ellas, y les pase lo que les pase, lo tendrán bien merecido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Con 40 años no está ya buena casi ninguna, están todas hechas picón.
> 
> Salvo honrosas excepciones. Las que eran guapas y las que estaban más buenas, están emparejadas desde hace lustros.
> 
> Y las que siguen estando buenas a esas edades pero están solas, o están locas o son más putas que las gallinas, que aprendieron a nadar para follarse a los patos. Pero en ambos casos, destruidas cerebralmente.



Tambien es verdad, aunque este buena incluso pasando ya de los 35 salvo cosas muy raras al quitarse la ropa se te cae el alma al suelo, luego te dicen por que me miras solo a la cara....... no te voy a mirar las tetas caidas o la barriga joder........ tendre que mirarte la cara que es lo unico que queda medio bonico aun con las patas de gallo ...

Alguna si he visto que parecia tener 25 aun siendo vieja, pero son excepciones como comentabas tu.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 May 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> A mí me la soplan las tías, como homo vivo al margen de ellas, pero también vivo cerca de un instituto y encima en BARNA y lo que dice el OP es totalmente cierto. En el metro, en el instituto, donde sea, es normal ver a un grupo de menas o de lnegros pelo estropajo o tiraflechas y uno a dos niñas blancas españolas, niñas "bien" revoloteando sobre ellos. Personalmente es un comportamiento que me desconcierta tanto como me produce repulsión. ¿Han perdido completamente el norte esas chicas?¿Les gusta ser humilladas, sometidas y rebajadas por la peor escoria de la sociedad? La verdad es que cuando veo esos circos sólo espero que aprendan a las duras la lección. Andar con esa chusma no les traerá nada bueno a ellas, y les pase lo que les pase, lo tendrán bien merecido.




va yo he conocido de estas muchas y la mayoria quieren al malote, ademas de que muchas veces las surten de drogas, se pegan unas fiestas de cojones, se ponen ciegas y despues lo de la manada se queda en poca cosa, lo unico que estas pues aceptan que hagan eso con ellas.

Hace años ya pasaban cosas de estas y no habia tanto para elegir como tienen ahora.

Pero que tambien se van con la gentuza autoctona, que ya he dicho que estuve una epoca juntandome con gentuza y en mi vida me han llovido mas tias que en aquella epoca, puedo buscar fotos en las que perfectamente salga yo con 7, 10 tias, mi casa era un reguero de niñas tocandome el timbre para sacarme.

Cuanto mas gentuza era yo y con mas gentuza me juntaba mas niñas tenia.

Cuanto mas gentuza me vestia igualmente mas niñas tenia, recuerdo alguna ocasion de quedarse alguna mirando fija sonrriente y diciendole a la amiga mira que guapo con sus orillos, los orillos eran unos sellancanos de indios ...... y un cordonancano con un cristo enorme.


----------



## Insurgent (25 May 2022)

Siendo Navarra los padres serán los típicos hijos de puta retrasados votantes del PNV, Bildu o la izquierda miserable y vil. Padres de mierda pues hijos de mierda, sencillo y fácil. Y cero euskera, ni las teens ni los invasores, es lol tras lol.
Y ya está el hijo de la gran puta de Mister white y sus multis suspirando por los huesos de los marrónidos, que asco das puta rata enferma.
Administradores del foro, no todo vale, que este miserable mueva tráfico no significa que sea positivo, solo se dedica a incendiar y hacer más tediosa la lectura del foro.
MISTER WHITE HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## chad1950 (25 May 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Esa "chica blanca decente" o la descubres con 15 años y empezáis a salir como novios o estará ya polifollada cuando la conozcas, aunque sea por blancos. Y lo sabessss...



Tengo 21. Definitivamente no voy a perseguir chicas pospubertas. Será difícil encontrar una chica blanca de mi rango de edad que realmente valga la pena, pero valdrá la pena el intento.


----------



## Comandante otto (25 May 2022)

Ya sabes,ves a tu barrio étnico más cercano,compra una cacharra baratita de esas que tienen 2 o 3 atracos hechos y desahogate al estilo Yankee.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 May 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> La culpa es de los padres, ya lo pagarán





ashe dijo:


> Si los padres le diesen una buena ostia no harían lo que hacen, la mujer es lo que es y ahora peor que nunca





SolyCalma dijo:


> cuando hay padres de mierda, salen hijos cortos de mente, que llevan a resultados nefastos, eso es asi de toda la vida, el problema es que hay cada vez mas padres de mierda.
> 
> 
> O gritos todo el dia o pasotismo, la educación va más alla, la educación es dedicar tiempo, hablar, enseñar y dar ejemplo.



Estoy de acuerdo. Si no son los principales culpables (que no los únicos, ni mucho menos), poco les falta. El peso que han tenido y su responsabilidad es innegable.


----------



## medion_no (25 May 2022)

Hellsing dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo cojones hemos llegado a construir una civilización dependiendo de unos seres tan estúpidos evolutivamente. Es que les pondrías un chimpancé y un premio nobel y se follarían al chimpancé, jodidos receptáculos de semen sin raciocinio.



La tasa de vacunacion COVID en este pais o el voto masivo al PSOE deberia hablarte de la "evolucion" humana.


----------



## mateww (25 May 2022)

La que se acuesta con moros al final acaba acostándose en la mesa de acero inoxidable, tiempo al tiempo. Más subvenciones para Irene


----------



## vayaquesi (25 May 2022)

Esto ya pasaba en los 2000.
Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## AEM (25 May 2022)

la "emasculación", es decir la feminización, del varón blanco provoca un rechazo natural en ellas.
Quieren que no sean tan machos para poder ser iguales a ellos pero luego resulta que no les parecen atractivos. 

Olvidaros de las tontadas progres de la "masculinidad tóxica" que son modas antinaturales que harán infelices tanto a hombres como a mujeres y será el fin de nuestra civilización y cultura occidental.

Cada vez entiendo mejor por qué durante milenios se ha apartado a las mujeres de las decisiones y se las ha tratado como menores de edad a proteger. Ellas se mueven por emociones, no por lógica, y quieren una cosa y la contraria a la vez y no son capaces de asumir responsabilidades por sus propios actos y decisiones.


----------



## vayaquesi (25 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Niños rata feos anormales infollables sebosos virgendoritos estrogenados quedados eternamente en la prepubertad lloriqueando con matutano en las manos y en las venas, porque las crías se van con los moronegros ALFAS.
> 
> Normal quereis que se vayan con vosotros despojos que no sois capaces de levantar la mirada del suelo, ni capaces de articular bien palabras, pa hablar de preparacionismo, de gorritos de aluminio, del wow y de memes del enano del kremlin.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Hasta que a gentuza como tú no la pongan en su sitio, cagándose en su puta cara, y en la de las chortinas que les acompañan, incluso diría que en ellas hay que cagarse en primer lugar por traidoras, aquí no se va a evolucionar.
Lástima que estas cosas no las enseñen en la escuela.
Los macarrillas, golfas, y demás gentuza de este estilo, tenéis mucho que agradecer al socialismo.


----------



## vayaquesi (25 May 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Tengo 21. Definitivamente no voy a perseguir chicas pospubertas. Será difícil encontrar una chica blanca de mi rango de edad que realmente valga la pena, pero valdrá la pena el intento.



No seas imbécil. Cuanto más jóvenes mejor, y no tengas dudas que las de 18 ya saben latín en comparación contigo.

El problema es el tema legal, ya que si tiene 16 o 17 eso puedo ser un problema si das con una tarada, pese a que realmente no haya mucha diferencia de edad. Aunque siempre puedes crear "una bonita amistad", ganándose su confianza, y si no se junta con un kinki antes, quizá puedas tener una relación estable con alguien que valga la pena. A veces hay suerte y pasan estas cosas.

Ya que por otro lado, a partir de los 25, 27 siendo generosos, solo vas a encontrar las sobras y la cara de las mil pollas, las cuales si están así es por algo.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> A las tías a esas edades le molan los tíos peligrosos metidos en movidas, son así de gilipollas ellas.



Como idealizais a las putas tias....las que andan con delincuentes muchas veces son peores y más cabronas que los putos menas y tal.
Por que sois tan gilipollas veis una tía de 20 añitos un poco guapa y ya no veis más allá. ..son putas,drogadictas y liantes son basura.
Luego hay un % de tias que "normales" que les puede dar morbo un malote...pero se dan cuenta del percal


----------



## D_M (25 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Como idealizais a las putas tias....las que andan con delincuentes muchas veces son peores y más cabronas que los putos menas y tal.
> Por que sois tan gilipollas veis una tía de 20 añitos un poco guapa y ya no veis más allá. ..son putas,drogadictas y liantes son basura.
> Luego hay un % de tias que "normales" que les puede dar morbo un malote...pero se dan cuenta del percal



Ya llegó al hilo el gilipollas enterao de los cojones dando lecciones. Eres tan listo que no sabes ni escribir como una persona normal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 May 2022)

Conozco casos de tias que estan con españoles normales y les dejan tirados para irse con depositos de excrecencia que lo mas loable que hacen es dormir. Las mujeres son asi, les aburre un tio normal que las quiera y les cuide, prefieren recibir una de cal y 3 de arena y poder montarse asi sus telenovelas mentales.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Ya llegó al hilo el gilipollas enterao de los cojones dando lecciones. Eres tan listo que no sabes ni escribir como una persona normal.



Que si hombre,que seré muy gilipollas....pero hace mucho que deje de idealizar a las mujeres....si a las mujeres en la Edad media les ponían un cinturón de castidad era por algo,para no encontrarse con un par de larvas cuando volvieran de las cruzadas.
En cambio tu ves a lo que crees que es una princesa con un moraco con hepatitis y entras en shock es tu problema no el mio


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (25 May 2022)

Ahora es con moronegrocs, antiguamente con el gitano de turno, el chungo que acababa en la carcel, etc... a las tías y mas aún de jóvenes les encanta ir con el mas malote, es como una cosa que tienen grabada en la cabeza. Si no, se aburren.

Luego ya crecen y buscan el beta-proveedor carapadre, pero de shorteens les gustan mas los malotes que a un tonto un lapiz.

Es así, no hay mas.


----------



## Salamander (25 May 2022)

Hibristofilia + Estado proveedor.

Las paguitas os quitan las novias.


----------



## vanderwilde (25 May 2022)

A las mujeres no les gusta que las traten bien. No me refiero a maltrato de golpes, sino que no les gustan los mamporreros estos empujacarritos, ni los rastreros con cero hombría. Los moros es que están en su línea y no la han perdido, por eso les llaman tanto la atención.

Habéis visto lo que hacen todos los animales antes de la cópula? Los gorriones hartan de picotazos a las gorrionas, eso todas las aves, es para excitarla, y los mamíferos en las mismas.

Ayer mismo me reía porque los veo. Vengan picotazos hasta que la gorriona se agacha, se sube el gorrión, la gorriona levanta la colita, y el gorrión le pega el bujazo.


----------



## ciberobrero (25 May 2022)

La hibristofilia no conoce fronteras


----------



## XRL (25 May 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ahora es con moronegrocs, antiguamente con el gitano de turno, el chungo que acababa en la carcel, etc... a las tías y mas aún de jóvenes les encanta ir con el mas malote, es como una cosa que tienen grabada en la cabeza. Si no, se aburren.
> 
> Luego ya crecen y buscan el beta-proveedor carapadre, pero de shorteens les gustan mas los malotes que a un tonto un lapiz.
> 
> Es así, no hay mas.



yo recuerdo uno de estos que se lo cargaron de 1 tiro,su novia la típica choni

otra que se fue con un gitano trapichero que pasó por la cárcel varias veces,3 bombos y con orden de alejamiento

siempre ha pasado lo mismo,no es algo nuevo de ahora con los moros y negros

de jóvenes prefieren los malotes,luego ya se buscan al beta o viven de las paguitas de los hijos y siguen follando con jovenes de 25 que van al gym


----------



## Trejo (25 May 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Sin embargo, no me rindo. Llámame como querais, pero estoy seguro que al menos habrá alguna chica blanca decente ahí afuera para mí. Que le den asco los indeseables al igual que yo y ella y yo podamos estar juntos en paz.



No se qué edad tienes pero como hayas pasado de los 30 años, siento decirte que ya puedes esperar sentado por tu chica blanca decente. Yo también creía lo mismo para mí, que seguro que algún día llegaría. Pero aquí estoy, a punto de cumplir 46 y con las esperanzas complétamente esfumadas. 

Si quieres una mujer, vas a tener que agarrarte a lo que te llegue, que pueden ser:

- Gordas
- Derroídas
- Divorciadas con hijos
- Carruseleras
- Feminazis
- Buscavidas
- Follaperros/gatos
- Flipadas del Carpe Díem/místicas/hippies

.. y varias categorías más de seres que ya no sirven para tener un proyecto de vida en común sano y duradero. Es eso o quedarte solo hasta que un día palmes en tu casa y dos meses después la policía eche la puerta abajo y descubra tu cadáver putrefacto.


----------



## Araco (25 May 2022)

El francotirador acusado de planear matar a Sánchez: "Eran ensoñaciones de ir bebido"


"En aquella época, estaba muy saturado, cansado de trabajo. La única válvula que tenía era comer de menú y tomar algo de vino", asegura durante la vista oral




www.elconfidencial.com





Le piden 18 años y seis meses de cárcel a un viejo por decir que iba a pegarle un tiro a Sanchez en un grupo de manginas y charos.
Veamos esto en la escala de los delitos progresistas en que escala se encuadra:
Profesora lesbiana seduce a alumna (3 años de cárcel según el código penal): no ha sido juzgada y es alto cargo del gobierno.
3 hombres por hacer vídeo de 5 segundos sobre las guarras de una manifestación: piden 6 meses de cárcel
Mujer envenena a dos de sus compañeros en el puesto de trabajo: 1,5 años de cárcel (no entra en prisión y 24.000 euros de multa, será readmitida en su puesto de trabajo o indemnizada con 51.000 euros
El chileno Rodrigo Lanza comete su segundo crimen grave (en el primero dejó tetrapléjico a un hombre) matando a patadas a un hombre por según él "tener miedo de los tirantes de la bandera de España": 5 años de cárcel, saldrá libre en junio de este año
La mamada: 15 años de cárcel
Por decir en Whatsapp que iba a matar a Sanchez: 18 años y medio de cárcel
La mamada 2 o mamada de Arandina: 38 años de cárcel

Bueno en el juicio de Lanza ahora se piden 18 años de cárcel, pero da buena idea de la vida de quien vale o no.


----------



## Derroition Man (25 May 2022)

Tened en cuenta que toda la basura que el sistema nos mete en patera son moronegros machos, no moronegras hembra, por lo tanto en estos momentos en España hay un exceso de machos jovenes moronegros. Si ademas sumamos que en los mass mierda y politicos se promociona 24/7 la pareja mujer blanca con moronegro el resultado es lo que se ve en video que abre el hilo.

Si lo que entrara en patera fueran chortinas moronegras ya os digo que se terminaba la inmigracion ilegal en 2 dias.


----------



## Tzadik (25 May 2022)

Porque los moros son capaces de partir caras sin importar quien tengan delante ni donde estén, nadie les tose, porque los moros les imponen normas y las someten como mujeres y porque los moros, según la propaganda, la tienen más grande y follan mejor.


Esas son las razones de porque las blancas pierden el culo por marronidos


Falta de autoridad paternal, padres manginas incapaces de imponerse y las niñas encuentran esa autoridad masculina en los africanos. Hace 20 años esto era impensable


----------



## Chocochomocho (25 May 2022)

Eres parte del problema, como no tienes ni un mínimo de honor y sigues manteniendo tu sueño de ser un folleti, cuando venga una de estas más mayor le pondrás la alfombra y besarás por donde pasa.


----------



## D_M (25 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Que si hombre,que seré muy gilipollas....pero hace mucho que deje de idealizar a las mujeres....si a las mujeres en la Edad media les ponían un cinturón de castidad era por algo,para no encontrarse con un par de larvas cuando volvieran de las cruzadas.
> En cambio tu ves a lo que crees que es una princesa con un moraco con hepatitis y entras en shock es tu problema no el mio



¿Pero quién cojones ha idealizado, atontao? Yo soy MGTOW red pill desde antes de que tu nacieras, me vas a venir a dar lecciones ahora.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 May 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Siempre me consoló pensar que las acabarían haciendo un bombo a la mayoría de ellas.



hace poco.me pasaron un tweet o una captura nonrecuerdo...de una chica blanca española tope pivon que se banagloriaba de que su novio marronegro le había -literalmente- 'rebentado por el culo' y que no le dolió 

brooootal es poco.


----------



## Trejo (25 May 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> La culpa es de los padres, ya lo pagarán





ashe dijo:


> Si los padres le diesen una buena ostia no harían lo que hacen, la mujer es lo que es y ahora peor que nunca





SolyCalma dijo:


> cuando hay padres de mierda, salen hijos cortos de mente, que llevan a resultados nefastos, eso es asi de toda la vida, el problema es que hay cada vez mas padres de mierda.
> 
> 
> O gritos todo el dia o pasotismo, la educación va más alla, la educación es dedicar tiempo, hablar, enseñar y dar ejemplo.





Cens0r dijo:


> Es por la doctrina del multiculturalismo que enseñan en las escuelas. Lo que hay que hacer es desprogramar a los hijos en casa. Una familia operativa puede anular los efectos perniciosos de la escuela pública. Yo con mis críos es lo que voy a hacer. Me la suda que aprueben o suspendan sus asignaturas puesto que el colegio es obligatorio para formar súbditos socialistas acríticos dependientes y adoradores del estado; no para que aprendan nada realmente útil.



Conozco padres buenas personas, trabajadores, con valores morales de verdad, que siempre educaron a sus hijas para que fueran mujeres de provecho......., de nada sirvió. La influencia de los padres en los hijos a día de hoy es prácticamente nula. Los medios de comunicación, el "Oficialismo" y las amistades hacen una presión fortísima a la hora de que la juventud adopte un comportamiento. Y la chavalería está envalentonada porque saben que si sus padres les castigas, les quitan el movil,....etc, les pueden denunciar y posíblemente el juez progre de turno condene a los padres. Eso, unido a que la ley dice que los padres han de mantener a los hijos "hasta que se valgan por sí mismos económicamente" (que puede ser nunca), pues ya tenemos el caldo de cultivo para la mierda que es la mayor parte de la juventud actual. Y, por supuesto, las chavalitas son el máximo exponente.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (25 May 2022)

Derroicion maxima


----------



## mouse child (25 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> No se qué edad tienes pero como hayas pasado de los 30 años, siento decirte que ya puedes esperar sentado por tu chica blanca decente. Yo también creía lo mismo para mí, que seguro que algún día llegaría. Pero aquí estoy, a punto de cumplir 46 y con las esperanzas complétamente esfumadas.
> 
> Si quieres una mujer, vas a tener que agarrarte a lo que te llegue, que pueden ser:
> 
> ...



ConoZco parejas hombre 55 y mujer 40 , eso sí hombre bien posicionado


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 May 2022)

Hace unos meses la mayoria de foreros negaban que esto sucediera


----------



## Trejo (25 May 2022)

mouse child dijo:


> ConoZco parejas hombre 55 y mujer 40 , eso sí hombre bien posicionado



Entonces entra en la categoría de buscavidas, como mínimo. Porque las buscavidas generalmente también han sido carruseleras.


----------



## Sonico (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Donde vivo hay un montón de zorras trabajando para los moros. Y por supuesto se las follan.
Iros acostumbrando


----------



## Mizraim (25 May 2022)

Yo soy joven y esos problemas que decís no los veo, al menos de donde yo soy, follamoros siempre ha habido pero son las dos o tres de siempre, marcadas por todo el pueblo y nadie fuera de la moronegrada se relaciona con ellas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Conozco padres buenas personas, trabajadores, con valores morales de verdad, que siempre educaron a sus hijas para que fueran mujeres de provecho......., de nada sirvió. La influencia de los padres en los hijos a día de hoy es prácticamente nula. Los medios de comunicación, el "Oficialismo" y las amistades hacen una presión fortísima a la hora de que la juventud adopte un comportamiento. Y la chavalería está envalentonada porque saben que si sus padres les castigas, les quitan el movil,....etc, les pueden denunciar y posíblemente el juez progre de turno condene a los padres. Eso, unido a que la ley dice que los padres han de mantener a los hijos "hasta que se valgan por sí mismos económicamente" (que puede ser nunca), pues ya tenemos el caldo de cultivo para la mierda que es la mayor parte de la juventud actual. Y, por supuesto, las chavalitas son el máximo exponente.



Porque esos padres pueden ser educados y trabajadores, pero luego él sera un tibio jijijajeísta en casa.

No confundas una cosa con la otra


----------



## Omegatron (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Conozco una folla moros y negros. Al cumplir los 25 se casó con un hombre blanco feo feo 10 años mayor pero con pasta. Ahora vive en las afueras en una mansión de 400 metros, spa incluido. Le ha parido 3 hijos y no tiene que ver al marido ya que está de viaje continuamente.


Lo normal es que intenten hacer eso a los 38. Esta fue algo más lista.


Pero si, es vomitivo ver a todas con pareja moronegra, espero que como todo pase de moda.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (25 May 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Fiorella te lo explica claramente



>Mujer 
>Explicando claramente


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Da un asco terrible, aunque suelen ser las mas feas e idiotas. 
Mujeres ese grupo primario mas facilmente manejable por el macho alfa, hoy el estado es su macho alfa, y este les dice que no coman carne, se pongan el bozal y prueben el sexo interespecie.


----------



## Ozymandias (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Es que eres un 0 a la izquierda en general, las chortis si son jóvenes buscan un malote y si son viejas un beta proveedor, pero creo que tú no cumples ninguno de los requisitos, sin acritud eh


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (25 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Niños rata feos anormales infollables sebosos virgendoritos estrogenados quedados .
> 
> Que buena mili en el Sahara hace falta.



En la Sahara aben mas de moronegro amego.


----------



## Trejo (25 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Porque esos padres pueden ser educados y trabajadores, pero luego él sera un tibio jijijajeísta en casa.
> 
> No confundas una cosa con la otra



No tiene nada que ver. Pueden ser unos flojos o puede que se vean atados de pies y manos para dominar a sus hijos, porque saben que por una ostia les puede caer una condena por malos tratos, por castigarles sin salir les meten condena por retención ilegal y símplemente por quitarles la wifi ya se considera coacción.

A día de hoy, quien decida tener hijos en España tiene que encomendarse a todos los santos para que el chaval tenga un carácter íntegro de manera innata, si no van a vivir amargados.


----------



## FOYETE (25 May 2022)

A ver si de verdad el Estado colapsa y empezamos a degollar basura. Verán las chortinas de que son capaces los machos ibéricos. Los más sanguinarios y peligrosos de la puta historia!!!


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (25 May 2022)

Dejar de llorar de una puta vez y darle sentido a vuestras jodidas vidas, hacer algo por ella es que no lo veis?


----------



## DVD1975 (25 May 2022)

Voy al médico con mi madre veo a una ex vecina con una nieta enseñando todo.
Ella va a misa y la nieta con pussyshort.
En mi ex barrio casi todas con menas.
Que asco de país.


----------



## Derrochaduros (25 May 2022)

No puede ser más lamentable que las mujeres se vayan de primeras con quién te quiere invadir


----------



## oldesnake (25 May 2022)

alfa folla beta paga..... aunque siempre tenéis la opción de no pagar y dejarlas de lado para que se las apañen solas, si total, al igual que ellas no tienen obligación de estar con vosotros (eso dicen ellas), vosotros tampoco tenéis obligación estar con ellas, simple no?


----------



## Sturmgewehr (25 May 2022)

Espérate que aún puede ser peor. En el futuro te puedes emparejar con una de estas chortinas cuando "sienten la cabeza" que tenga un hijo de su epoca de salir con moronegros.


----------



## cacho_perro (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



NO ES CUESTIÓN DE EDAC, SINO DE SER UN PVTO INCEL CUEVADORITOS POVRE PENOSO COMO TÚ


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Hay mucha zorra traidora,espero que esos mismos moros las revienten



Tranki . las reventaran .... es su cultura ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Floid (25 May 2022)

¿ Cuantos anuncios ves en los que no salga un negro o un moro ?¿ cuantas series no hay una cantidad exagerada de moros o negros ? ¿ Cuantas series han hecho "remake" y han cambiado a los actores blancos por negros o moros? ¿ en cuantas peliculas o series, el negro o marronido es el "cool" y los idiotas y malos son los blancos ?

Contestate a esas preguntas y tendras tu respuesta.
Para las gordas y viejas es ademas porque son los unicos que entran en ese "barrizal".

P.D. - la misma pregunta te puedes hacer con mujeres, aunque sea un anuncio de coches y un taller mecanico saldra una mujer, un negro y una lesbiana.


----------



## Itanimulli (25 May 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Fiorella te lo explica claramente



Lamentable el nivel de la tal fiorella. A falta de aficiones se pasan la vida hablando de estos temas y todavía no han sido capaces de afrontar las cosas


----------



## Glubusco (25 May 2022)

Pues verás cuando empieces a remar y de tu sueldo saquen para su paguita jajajaja


----------



## Javito Putero (25 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Con 40 años no está ya buena casi ninguna, están todas hechas picón.
> 
> Salvo honrosas excepciones. Las que eran guapas y las que estaban más buenas, están emparejadas desde hace lustros.
> 
> Y las que siguen estando buenas a esas edades pero están solas, o están locas o son más putas que las gallinas, que aprendieron a nadar para follarse a los patos. Pero en ambos casos, destruidas cerebralmente.



hay tias de 40 que estan buenas pero claro

hay que hacer el pago antes ven el panorama y ven que pueden cobrar


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 May 2022)

Ningún hombre que se vista por los pies hace un trabajo muy duro, un trabajo muy complejo, durante un montón de horas, con un sueldo pésimo, jefe tironucable y compañeros ahorcables si no dispone de CHOCHOS.


----------



## Vctrlnz (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



No os metáis en los asuntos de los moronegros y de las mujeras españolas. Dejad que se apareen libremente y os irá mejor en la vida.
Pd: Para las tías no existes desde los 13 años, no desde los 23.


----------



## lascanteras723 (25 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Porque los moros son capaces de partir caras sin importar quien tengan delante ni donde estén, nadie les tose, porque los moros les imponen normas y las someten como mujeres y porque los moros, según la propaganda, la tienen más grande y follan mejor.
> 
> 
> Esas son las razones de porque las blancas pierden el culo por marronidos
> ...



Los moros son carne de cañón si el autóctono no tuviera límites no duran nada.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Si te hubieses enfrentado a la policía con 18 años es probable que tú también hubieses tenido a una puta al lado.

Siempre ha sido así y siempre será.


----------



## roquerol (25 May 2022)

Son traidoras a la raza.


----------



## Chulazo (25 May 2022)

Normal. Las mujeres quieren hombres alfotas, másculinos, chulazos, cabrones y echados palante como los moronegros. No mariconas lloronas que están todo el día encerrados en la doritocueva y lamentándose en un foro de internet.

MORONEGROS






CUCKS BLANQUITOS DE IZQUIERDAS






CUCKS BLANQUITOS DE DERECHAS


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 May 2022)

La naturaleza es sabia. El debil debe perecer.


----------



## HaCHa (25 May 2022)

Si cataras una africana ya no volverían a interesarte las del ecuador para arriba.
Pues mira, a las españolas les pasa igual.

No espero que lo entendáis porque no os da para pillar un cacho que esté a la altura, pero la realidad es que los blancos no sabemos de follar.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 May 2022)

Las mujeres destruyen civilizaciones,
en este video lo explican perfectamente.


----------



## DOM + (25 May 2022)

Y lo de los imbéciles cortandose el pelo como moros y haciendose la permanente?????

ESO es jodidamente alucinante. Mira que han habido modas cutres en España. Canis sin ir mas lejos en mi epoca. Que daban vergüenza. O cuando nos rapabamos por los lados y nos dejabamos las cholas por detras, vergonzoso, pero intentar hacerte pasar por moro??????????

Es como decir, soy un mierda y quiero parecerme a un moro que son los guays ahora. Es como ya rendirte.

Qué puta vergüenza. Ninguna moda juvenil habia caido tan bajo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si cataras una africana ya no volverían a interesarte las del ecuador para arriba.
> Pues mira, a las españolas les pasa igual.
> 
> No espero que lo entendáis porque no os da para pillar un cacho que esté a la altura, pero la realidad es que los blancos no sabemos de follar.



bah troll al vertedero


----------



## DOM + (25 May 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Siento lo mismo. Todavía soy relativamente joven y es triste ver chicas blancas jóvenes con marronegros.
> 
> Sinceramente no comprendo qué les pasa por la cabeza. No veo ningún beneficio al juntarse con algo completamente diferente a ti.
> 
> Sin embargo, no me rindo. Llámame como querais, pero estoy seguro que al menos habrá alguna chica blanca decente ahí afuera para mí. Que le den asco los indeseables al igual que yo y ella y yo podamos estar juntos en paz.



Los jovenes españoles las tratan bien. A una mujer, no todas, eso le aburre. Eso ha sido de siempre. Esta en su naturaleza 

Pero ahora sumale el feminazismo y progresismo que les vende 24/7 que los blancos son basura y vayan con moronegros que es lo guay, lo moderno, lo que mola.

Lo teneis jodido, pero además muchos han aceptado el feninazismo pensando que así follarian.

Los moronegros ni uno, se rien de eso, y ahi los tienes.

Malos tiempos para los jóvenes solteros y los padres de chicas ...


----------



## PIA (25 May 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Bueno ahora vámonos a la realidad cercana vivida y no a vídeos aislados:
> 
> -Salgo por la calle y veo a chavales jóvenes blancos autóctonos normales y corrientes o incluso "betas" como los llamáis por aquí cogidos de la mano con chavalas guapas que o son de su nivel, o son guapillas o incluso están buenas de verdad.
> 
> ...



Óle por ti! Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## DOM + (25 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si cataras una africana ya no volverían a interesarte las del ecuador para arriba.
> Pues mira, a las españolas les pasa igual.
> 
> No espero que lo entendáis porque no os da para pillar un cacho que esté a la altura, pero la realidad es que los blancos no sabemos de follar.



No has podido follar nunca con blancas y bajas a rebuscar en 4a división?

Africanas en serio?


----------



## Javito Putero (25 May 2022)

Chulazo dijo:


> Normal. Las mujeres quieren hombres alfotas, másculinos, chulazos, cabrones y echados palante como los moronegros. No mariconas lloronas que están todo el día encerrados en la doritocueva y lamentándose en un foro de internet.
> 
> MORONEGROS
> 
> ...



chaval blanco hace eso pues a la carcel

chaval de otro tipo pues la poli pica espuela

de ahi unos comportamientos y otros aunque igual no eres subnormal sino psicopata y lo sabes perfectamente


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (25 May 2022)

Esas chortinas están eligiendo a la raza superior.
El hombre occidental moderno ya está programado para autoextinguirse, y ellas lo intuyen.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 May 2022)

De verdad es que debéis ser unos matos tío.

Como que a partir de los 23 ya no existes para las pivas??

A lo mejor lo que te hace no existir es no salir de casa, no saber relacionarte,
reirlas las gracias, comportante como un huelebragas, como si tuvieses ninguna opción.

Eso las pivas lo huelen a kilómetros.

Si no te comportas así, existes, ya lo creo que existes.


----------



## antiglobalista (25 May 2022)

Otro hilo inventandose de que los moronegros son unos ligones


A dos nuevos por semana


----------



## antiglobalista (25 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> De verdad es que debéis ser unos matos tío.
> 
> Como que a partir de los 23 ya no existes para las pivas??
> 
> ...





Yo creo que es espartano27 y multicuentas suyas con su obsesión de moronegros ligones que no existen



Pero es enfermizo que todas las semanas creen un hilo nuevo inventandose historias que saben que son falsas


La pregunta es ¿para que?


----------



## antiglobalista (25 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Niños rata feos anormales infollables sebosos virgendoritos estrogenados quedados eternamente en la prepubertad lloriqueando con matutano en las manos y en las venas, porque las crías se van con los moronegros ALFAS.
> 
> Normal quereis que se vayan con vosotros despojos que no sois capaces de levantar la mirada del suelo, ni capaces de articular bien palabras, pa hablar de preparacionismo, de gorritos de aluminio, del wow y de memes del enano del kremlin.
> 
> ...




Lo peor de todo es que es mentira y se creen que blacked es real



Esto ves a un negro al lado de una tía (que estará encerrado bajo mil llaves en la friendzone o la sigue para violarla) y se piensa que se la follado


----------



## MrDanger (25 May 2022)

Por eso hokzidente debe caer y en eso estamos. Una sociedad que desprecia a los hombres productivos y les niega chortina debe desaparecer.

Los que decís que los moros son unos alfotas y nosotros unos cobardes betazos y bla bla bla sabéis que si nos comportasemos como ellos el sistema nos machacaría. A ellos les dan paguitas y al reformatorio, a ganar puntos de malotismo para mojar más bragas. Total, no tienen nada que perder. Vinieron a un país extranjero con una mano delante y otra detrás. 

Buena parte de la culpa es de los aliades y recogesobras que rescatan a esas zorras cuando los marrones se cansan de ellas.


----------



## Burbujarras (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Eso es tu péndulo neocon para calvos, un día el otro grupo de hooombrees moronegros gitanos franceses judíos etc está violando a tu prima, el día siguiente está tu prima cazando pollas.

La triste realidad más allá de tu pánico moral, es que el 99% sólo folla con autóctonos como tú.


----------



## alex_alex (25 May 2022)

Vamos a ver muchas son hijas de moros a ver si te crees que solo van a ver moros varones, tambien hay hembras que son hijas de arabe y español por ejemplo. 

En todo caso como ya dije una tía que va con moros es que vale poco


----------



## Burbujarras (25 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Los jovenes españoles las tratan bien. A una mujer, no todas, eso le aburre. Eso ha sido de siempre. Esta en su naturaleza
> 
> Pero ahora sumale el feminazismo y progresismo que les vende 24/7 que los blancos son basura y vayan con moronegros que es lo guay, lo moderno, lo que mola.
> 
> ...



Coño, además de ecolofollapatos, eres conspiracionista nwoooo, ni dos hilos desde tus erecciones por el pato donald y te encuentro en atardecer rojo de los clítoris de mis chortinas


----------



## Chulazo (25 May 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> chaval blanco hace eso pues a la carcel
> 
> chaval de otro tipo pues la poli pica espuela
> 
> de ahi unos comportamientos y otros aunque igual no eres subnormal sino psicopata y lo sabes perfectamente



Excusas de perdedor llorón, como decir que has perdido el partido por culpa del árbitro o que has suspendido el examen porque el profe te tiene manía.

Claro que existen las injusticias, pero ante las injusticias y ante todo este tema de mujeres, follar, nuncafollismo y demás, hay dos opciones:

1) Espabilar, cambiar de actitud y volverte un chulazo fucker follador y polladura, a pesar de las injusticias y de la sociedad

2) seguir siendo un nuncafollista quejica llorón, seguir lloriqueando como una maricona en internerd, seguir echando la culpa de tu nuncafollismo a las injusticias, a la sociedad y a su puta madre y no salir nunca de ese círculo: "buaaaa, las mujeres no me hacen casito", "buaaaa, el mundo es injusto", "buaaaaaa, no lo entiendo, si mi mamá dice que soy muy guapo", "buaaaaa, que inyustisiaaa", "buaaaaa, la sociedad es la culpable", "buaaaa, buaaaaa"

¿Tú ves a los moronegros llorar como mariconas en foros de internet por no ligar/follar?, ¿a que no? Qué sí, que sus países son shitholes, que el IQ es el que es... Si en todo eso estoy de acuerdo. Pero aquí en este hilo no estamos hablando de economía ni de cultura, estamos hablando de follar y preñar a pelito. ¿A qué vamos, a setas o a Rolex?

Es la selección natural, Darwin, la lucha de las especies, la biología, la naturaleza... como hostias lo quieras llamar. Como dijeron los Guns N Roses: "_You know where you are? You're in the jungle, baby. You're gonna die_".


----------



## DOM + (25 May 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Coño, además de ecolofollapatos, eres conspiracionista nwoooo, ni dos hilos desde tus erecciones por el pato donald y te encuentro en atardecer rojo de los clítoris de mis chortinas



Que hablas enfermo? De que coño hablas?

Que atardecer rojo, que patos, que hablas puto subnormal enfermo?????

Que has dicho y AFIRMADO que HAY UNA CONSPIRACIÓN PARA MATAR A LOS GATOS DEL MUNDO DE LA CRIPTODERECHA. Y que la llevan a cabo MUJERES ANIMALISTAS (o sea seguro woke) que dan de comer a gatos.
Y eso sabiendo que hay 600M de gatos a nivel mundial.
Pero te das cuenta pedazo de subnormal que estas enfermo?? Que seguro que vives rodeado de gatos y oliendo a su pisvel piso de tu madre muerta y disecada para seguir cobrando su pension??

Puto subnormal de mierda. Que una vez alguien dice eso queda invalidado para TODO. Que no habras mas la puta boca de subnormal conspiranoico loco. Y si la abres a mi no me cites puto imbecil de mierda chalado

Que te folles a tu gato y no hables puto subnormal. Me cago en tu puta vida puto follagatos enfermo


----------



## keler (25 May 2022)

Esas son las que suelen aparecer abriendo los informativos de vez en cuando, cuando no se portan bien con su pareja.


----------



## -V_ (25 May 2022)

AEM dijo:


> la "emasculación", es decir la feminización, del varón blanco provoca un rechazo natural en ellas.
> Quieren que no sean tan machos para poder ser iguales a ellos pero luego resulta que no les parecen atractivos.
> 
> Olvidaros de las tontadas progres de la "masculinidad tóxica" que son modas antinaturales que harán infelices tanto a hombres como a mujeres y será el fin de nuestra civilización y cultura occidental.
> ...



Conoces algún libro sobre esto que comentas tan interesante ?


----------



## AEM (25 May 2022)

No conozco ninguno



-V_ dijo:


> Conoces algún libro sobre esto que comentas tan interesante ?


----------



## CommiePig (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



equilibra tu vida

dinero, salud y amor

vete al gym, y tomate tu vida en serio


----------



## cortijero92 (25 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Niños rata feos anormales infollables sebosos virgendoritos estrogenados quedados eternamente en la prepubertad lloriqueando con matutano en las manos y en las venas, porque las crías se van con los moronegros ALFAS.
> 
> Normal quereis que se vayan con vosotros despojos que no sois capaces de levantar la mirada del suelo, ni capaces de articular bien palabras, pa hablar de preparacionismo, de gorritos de aluminio, del wow y de memes del enano del kremlin.
> 
> ...



incel


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 May 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Fiorella te lo explica claramente



hibristofilia .


----------



## Drogoprofe (25 May 2022)

Es x la circuncisión, hace que se te ponga el rabo como una lija y aguantas bastantes. 
Sumado a que no hay nada que lo frene pasan los 20 east.
Luego están las subnorc que piensan que los pueden cambiar, y acaban en una guerra x siria


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (25 May 2022)

ya pero HIBRISTOFILICAS TODAS macho


----------



## Mink (25 May 2022)

Yo he perdido toda empatia por la mujer en general. Habra unas pocas que se salven y no las incluyo en el "colectivo". Pero la mujer es una mierda, es un mamifero subnormal que solo sirve para gastar dinero y quejarse. Lo unico que durante un corto periodo de sus vidas, algunas de ellas, con la alimentacion y cuidados adecuados pueden tener una anatomia que nos resulte atractiva.
Sinceramente me da lo mismo que las violen o las maten, no cumplen el proposito por el que existian asi que no sirven de nada ahora mismo.


----------



## Topacio (25 May 2022)

En mi entorno 1 o 2 pibas de cada 10 salen con moros/negros/panchis
Una cifra completamente asumible, al igual que habrá blanquitos que salgan con chinas o mulatas.

La verdad es que ya no sé para qué entro a estos hilos, la mayoría que los hacéis os gusta más una polla de negro que al tonto un lapiz


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 May 2022)

Hellsing dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo cojones hemos llegado a construir una civilización dependiendo de unos seres tan estúpidos evolutivamente.



Pues porque nunca hemos dependido de ellas, al contrario, han sido ellas las que han dependido siempre de los hombres.

Ahora que el Estado ha ocupado el lugar del hombre y ya no nos necesitan se ve como la sociedad se está yendo al carajo. Hay unas grietas en el sistema que amenazan con derrumbe inmediato. Lo que va a venir para este país y en general para todo occidente el día en que ya no se puedan solucionar los problemas imprimiendo dinero va a ser una hostia de realidad que la mayoría no va a ser capaz de asimilar.


----------



## Marco Porcio (25 May 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> La culpa es de los padres, ya lo pagarán



Confirmo por aquí lo de la hostia futura que se llevarán, no es nada nuevo ya pasaba hace 20 y 30 años con los punkis y demas morralla drogadicta, aunque esto es mucho peor me temo, por lo menos más descarado y encima con m... . Tendrás que usar tu ingenio para encontrar algo decente pero lo conseguirás.


----------



## Espartano27 (25 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hace poco.me pasaron un tweet o una captura nonrecuerdo...de una chica blanca española tope pivon que se banagloriaba de que su novio marronegro le había -literalmente- 'rebentado por el culo' y que no le dolió
> 
> brooootal es poco.



Enlace?


----------



## asakopako (25 May 2022)

Es la marca de la furcia. No es tan visible como la de la golfa que encima se ha dejado preñar por un marrónido, pero hay que tomar nota mental de todas esas furcias que se juntan con gentuza. Hay que tenerlas bien identificadas porque luego cuando las revienten a palos como es su costumbre, son las que llorarán diciendo que todos los hombres son malos y te harán la vida imposible. Hay que meterlas en la lista negra nunca mejor dicho para siempre.


----------



## Espartano27 (25 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Los jovenes españoles las tratan bien. A una mujer, no todas, eso le aburre. Eso ha sido de siempre. Esta en su naturaleza
> 
> Pero ahora sumale el feminazismo y progresismo que les vende 24/7 que los blancos son basura y vayan con moronegros que es lo guay, lo moderno, lo que mola.
> 
> ...










Chortinas a la pregunta de como le gustan los hombres: me gustan marroquis, negros y dominicanos, los españoles son aburridos







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Marco Porcio (25 May 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Esto ya pasaba en los 2000.
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.



Por lo menos eran españoles, es muy diferente.


----------



## Trotamo (25 May 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Siento lo mismo. Todavía soy relativamente joven y es triste ver chicas blancas jóvenes con marronegros.
> 
> Sinceramente no comprendo qué les pasa por la cabeza. No veo ningún beneficio al juntarse con algo completamente diferente a ti.
> 
> Sin embargo, no me rindo. Llámame como querais, pero estoy seguro que al menos habrá alguna chica blanca decente ahí afuera para mí. Que le den asco los indeseables al igual que yo y ella y yo podamos estar juntos en paz.



Tranquilos, con el tiempo la tontería se les pasa y acaban volviendo al redil blanco. Eso si, con el coño y el culo dados de si al maximo y con la cabeza no muy bien.


----------



## Padre_Karras (25 May 2022)

Rema y calla. Y ponte la cuarta.


----------



## URULOK (25 May 2022)

Colección de polifolladas y cubos de semen deprimidas de 40 en un futuro, que serán diosas para chavales nuncafollistas de 25


----------



## Iuris Tantum (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Entiende a las chortinas: viven en una sociedad de beta-soyboys sin cojones por un lado, e incels misóginos sin habilidades sociales por otros.

La cantidad de hombres reales, con las cosas claras en la vida y capacidad para ser hombres reales es muy escasa.

Ante la falta de hombría real, tienen que tirar de lo más parecido... Los moros tienen muchos defectos, pero son una alternativa más masculina que los hombrecillos debiluchos y enfermizos que son mayoría entre los nacionales.


----------



## Julc (25 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Si los padres le diesen una buena ostia no harían lo que hacen, la mujer es lo que es y ahora peor que nunca



El padre no se sabe quién es y la madre trabaja de camarera de vez en cuando o de borracha al otro lado de la barra.
Las chonacas están solas 20 horas al día y en la calle.
Pues adivina con quién se juntan.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 May 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ahora es con moronegrocs, antiguamente con el gitano de turno, el chungo que acababa en la carcel, etc... a las tías y mas aún de jóvenes les encanta ir con el mas malote, es como una cosa que tienen grabada en la cabeza. Si no, se aburren.
> 
> Luego ya crecen y buscan el beta-proveedor carapadre, pero de shorteens les gustan mas los malotes que a un tonto un lapiz.
> 
> Es así, no hay mas.



Y en la época Romana con los gladiadores...pero es que algunos siguen sin entenderlo


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Porque los moros son capaces de partir caras sin importar quien tengan delante ni donde estén, nadie les tose, porque los moros les imponen normas y las someten como mujeres y porque los moros, según la propaganda, la tienen más grande y follan mejor.
> 
> 
> Esas son las razones de porque las blancas pierden el culo por marronidos
> ...



A un moro que vaya SOLO rompe caras y no le importa quien tenga delante y además fuera del barrio jojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojokojojojojojojoiojojojo


----------



## Kluster (25 May 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Sinceramente no comprendo qué les pasa por la cabeza.



El problema no es tanto lo que les pasa por la cabeza sino por el coño.


----------



## elchicho47 (25 May 2022)

Luego pasa lo que pasa y vienen los lloriqueos


----------



## Chino Negro (25 May 2022)

A mi ninguna chica me ha pedido salir y he sido rechazado vilmente, eso que tengo buen corazón soy un chaval sano 1,75 deportista y un poco guapo tengo los ojos achinados, además que hago poesía.


----------



## NIKK (25 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Hoy me pasaron un vídeo (no sé si alguien lo habrá hecho circular por aquí)
> de unos menas enfrentándose a la policía en ¿Tudela?
> 
> pues bien, cada morito tenía su PUTA chortina prieta y pizpi al lado, que no paraban de gritar desgañitadas
> ...



Estáis muy equivocados. Las guarrillas de hoy en día se van con moros porque los españoles no les hacen ni puto caso.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (25 May 2022)

El problema es que los chicos del barrio de su edad las cogen la matricula, cuando terminan con el moro-negro, son la escoria del barrio, putas a las que echarle el grumo como mucho,

si son listas, se van del barrio a encontrar algún gilipollas, y mantenerlo alejado del barrio para que no se entere, otras ya simplemente irán de polla en polla, hasta el muro.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 May 2022)

mientras esten con moros no estan viogenizando españoles...


----------



## chad1950 (25 May 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Da un asco terrible, aunque suelen ser las mas feas e idiotas.



Sin embargo, no siempre suelen ser las "más feas". Os sorprendería la cantidad de chicas blancas que parecen sacadas de una pintura del Renacimiento tomadas de la mano de marronegros.

Respecto a "idiotas", pues sí, algunas son muy idiotas. Y estoy hablando de chicas universitarias...


----------



## TomásPlatz (25 May 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> A mi ninguna chica me ha pedido salir y he sido rechazado vilmente, eso que tengo buen corazón soy un chaval sano 1,75 deportista y un poco guapo tengo los ojos achinados, además que hago poesía.



a ver pon una poesia


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (25 May 2022)

Les mola lo exótico y tal..


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (25 May 2022)

Todas las semanas algún derechudo contando sus fantasías sexuales.


----------



## opinator (25 May 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Esas chortinas están eligiendo a la raza superior.
> El hombre occidental moderno ya está programado para autoextinguirse, y *ellas lo intuyen.*



Jajaja... No saben por dónde les da el aire con tanta cabecita llena de tontadas e insustancialidad y vas tú diciendo que "ellas intuyen" no se qué.

Delenda est Hispania.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (25 May 2022)

opinator dijo:


> Jajaja... No saben por dónde les da el aire con tanta cabecita llena de tontadas e insustancialidad y vas tú diciendo que "ellas intuyen" no se qué.
> 
> Delenda est Hispania.



intuición
Habilidad para conocer, comprender o percibir algo de manera clara e inmediata, *sin la intervención de la razón*.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (26 May 2022)

como defienden a sus machos morunos


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (26 May 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Sin embargo, no siempre suelen ser las "más feas". Os sorprendería la cantidad de chicas blancas que parecen sacadas de una pintura del Renacimiento tomadas de la mano de marronegros.
> 
> Respecto a "idiotas", pues sí, algunas son muy idiotas. Y estoy hablando de chicas universitarias...



No, no me sorprenderia, haberlas haylas.
Por otro lado, universitarias =/= inteligentes.
De hecho la universidad hace años que son centros de adoctrinamiento NWO.


----------



## vayaquesi (26 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Por lo menos eran españoles, es muy diferente.



En otros lugares de España puede que fuese así, sin embargo en el Mediterráneo, zona de Levante, éramos unos avanzados a nuestro tiempo....

Aún recuerdo como en aquella época de canis (llamados bakalas) y heavys, empezaban a surgir por ciertas zonas grupos de moros o moronegros, ah sí, y los gitanos autóctonos, por supuesto. Menuda fauna había....

De hecho la sigue habiendo, lo que pasa que a día de hoy están todos metidos en ciertos barrios, al menos en mi ciudad.

Lo curioso de todo es que las tías que se juntaban con moros, no eran especialmente canis o chonis. Tampoco es que fuesen de lo mejorcito a elegir, por supuesto. Digamos que eran tías no especialmente populares en sus institutos, siendo ellas de barrios de clase media/baja.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 May 2022)

Propio de la clase baja.


----------



## antiglobalista (26 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> A un moro que vaya SOLO rompe caras y no le importa quien tenga delante y además fuera del barrio jojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojokojojojojojojoiojojojo




De los creadores de que los moros "ligan mucho"


Llegan



"los moros se curran SOLO Y CON QUIEN SEA"


Los moros pestosillos cobardes y enclenques han mutado ahora a ultras rusos o polacos

Vaya follamoros jajajajaja


Los moros van en grupos porque con sus cuerpos enclenques de genetica del Magreb no pueden con nadie.solo se enfrentan a gente enclenque como ellos y no con nadie contundente


----------



## antiglobalista (26 May 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> mientras esten con moros no estan viogenizando españoles...




Si estan con moros,no tienen acesso a españoles de segundo o primer orden

No me veo a un figurin de gimnasio con esas gorditas


----------



## Burbujarras (26 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Que hablas enfermo? De que coño hablas?
> 
> Que atardecer rojo, que patos, que hablas puto subnormal enfermo?????
> 
> ...



Es cierto que tecnicamente son las animalistas las que dan de comer a los gatos, pero eso es porque los fachuzos obsesivos queréis sacar la escopeta. Se llama ventana de overtón y es como la guerra de sexos que está ahi, tipo charos ana botella conservathots, infiltradas en la izquierda para que no se hable de guerra de clases. A los subnormales también les castraban funcivagos, no por ello tenía la culpa Marx.

Dentro de dicha ventana no falta la esquizofrenia y conspiranoia, y seguramente estás en el sub de tercera guerra mundial, haciendo el ridículo tanto si estás de chovinismo gringo posmoderno como chovinismo follaputin premoderno.

A tí con los gatos te pasa como con los propietarios de vivienda, que se hacen ecologetas con tal de que no caiga el precio de sus viviendas, que si chabolas, que si mobil homes, y que si reclasificar terrenos perjudicaría a los lagartos de la zona. Y ahí estás, de follaaves follaGarfields de rebote, pontificando de zonas del planeta a los que todavía no han llegado tus monjitas castradoras casadas con calvos reprimidos, arrogantes, laicos, imperialistas y en falta de harmonia con la naturaleza, a contrario de Estambul o Aoshima. A la suma, eres pues, un follapatos.


----------



## DOM + (26 May 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Es cierto que tecnicamente son las animalistas las que dan de comer a los gatos, pero eso es porque los fachuzos obsesivos queréis sacar la escopeta. Se llama ventana de overtón y es como la guerra de sexos que está ahi, tipo charos ana botella conservathots, infiltradas en la izquierda para que no se hable de guerra de clases. A los subnormales también les castraban funcivagos, no por ello tenía la culpa Marx.
> 
> Dentro de dicha ventana no falta la esquizofrenia y conspiranoia, y seguramente estás en el sub de tercera guerra mundial, haciendo el ridículo tanto si estás de chovinismo gringo posmoderno como chovinismo follaputin premoderno.
> 
> ...



Que hablas enfermo? De que coño hablas? Que tercera guerra mundial que hablas???? Gatos contra humanos???? Pero eres subnormal puto ENFERMO DE MIERDA

Que atardecer rojo, que patos, que hablas puto subnormal enfermo?????

Que has dicho y AFIRMADO que HAY UNA CONSPIRACIÓN PARA MATAR A LOS GATOS DEL MUNDO DE LA CRIPTODERECHA. Y que la llevan a cabo MUJERES ANIMALISTAS (o sea seguro woke) que dan de comer a gatos.
Y eso sabiendo que hay 600M de gatos a nivel mundial.
Pero te das cuenta pedazo de subnormal que estas enfermo?? Que seguro que vives rodeado de gatos y oliendo a su pisvel piso de tu madre muerta y disecada para seguir cobrando su pension??

Puto subnormal de mierda. Que una vez alguien dice eso queda invalidado para TODO. Que no habras mas la puta boca de subnormal conspiranoico loco. Y si la abres a mi no me cites puto imbecil de mierda chalado

Que te folles a tu gato y no hables puto subnormal. Me cago en tu puta vida puto follagatos enfermo
Te digo que como me toques mad los huevos te encuentro puta basura que No me cites puto gordo calvo follagatos enfermo


----------



## Burbujarras (26 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Que hablas enfermo? De que coño hablas? Que tercera guerra mundial que hablas???? Gatos contra humanos???? Pero eres subnormal puto ENFERMO DE MIERDA
> 
> Que atardecer rojo, que patos, que hablas puto subnormal enfermo?????
> 
> ...



Supongo que crees que estás diciendo algo pero los demás sólo oímos ¡quack, quack quack quack!


----------



## DOM + (26 May 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Supongo que crees que estás diciendo algo pero los demás sólo oímos ¡quack, quack quack quack!



No ves que nadie lee tus gilipolleces, que nadie le da a me gusta puto enfermo de mierda.

Que hablas enfermo? De que coño hablas? Que tercera guerra mundial que hablas???? Gatos contra humanos???? Pero eres subnormal puto ENFERMO DE MIERDA

Que atardecer rojo, que patos, que hablas puto subnormal enfermo?????

Que has dicho y AFIRMADO que HAY UNA CONSPIRACIÓN PARA MATAR A LOS GATOS DEL MUNDO DE LA CRIPTODERECHA. Y que la llevan a cabo MUJERES ANIMALISTAS (o sea seguro woke) que dan de comer a gatos.
Y eso sabiendo que hay 600M de gatos a nivel mundial.
Pero te das cuenta pedazo de subnormal que estas enfermo?? Que seguro que vives rodeado de gatos y oliendo a su pisvel piso de tu madre muerta y disecada para seguir cobrando su pension??

Puto subnormal de mierda. Que una vez alguien dice eso queda invalidado para TODO. Que no habras mas la puta boca de subnormal conspiranoico loco. Y si la abres a mi no me cites puto imbecil de mierda chalado

Que te folles a tu gato y no hables puto subnormal. Me cago en tu puta vida puto follagatos enfermo
Te digo que como me toques mad los huevos te encuentro puta basura que No me cites puto gordo calvo follagatos enfermo


----------



## Burbujarras (26 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> No ves que nadie lee tus gilipolleces, que nadie le da a me gusta puto enfermo de mierda.
> 
> Que hablas enfermo? De que coño hablas? Que tercera guerra mundial que hablas???? Gatos contra humanos???? Pero eres subnormal puto ENFERMO DE MIERDA
> 
> ...



Quack quack quack


----------



## CuervoDrogado (27 May 2022)




----------



## 917 (27 May 2022)

Pues a derroerse y a joderse, por nuncafollista.


----------



## 917 (27 May 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Yo creo que es espartano27 y multicuentas suyas con su obsesión de moronegros ligones que no existen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, está claro: Porque los machotes moronegros le gustan a él...


----------



## IMPULSES (27 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> A las tías a esas edades le molan los tíos peligrosos metidos en movidas, son así de gilipollas ellas.



Y a partir de los 30 cuando ya han sido polifolladas,les gustan sólo aquellos q puedan financiar sus vicios/caprichos


----------



## antiglobalista (27 May 2022)

917 dijo:


> Joder, está claro: Porque los machotes moronegros le gustan a él...




Jajajaja lo había pensado


----------



## DOM + (27 May 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Quack quack quack



No ves que nadie te hace caso puto enfermo.
No vuelvas a citarme viejo gordo calvo de los gatos.


----------



## Burbujarras (27 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> No ves que nadie te hace caso puto enfermo.
> No vuelvas a citarme viejo gordo calvo de los gatos.



Quack nwo conspiprogres quack. Que quack vuelva ana quacktella quack.


----------

